# Purina Nutriblend Questions



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to switch to Purina Nutriblend Green&gold, whats your guys thought on that ? The only reason i'm hesitating because i heard their poop gets watery. Thats kinda my only reason. I have question for people currently using The Gold and green pellets, i heard that each is for different purpose. Green is for breeding and gold is for flying or summer i think not sure. Here is the question, I only have one loft and my breeders and fliers are together and feed together, How should i feed them ? should i feed them half green and half gold all year long ? would that be ok ?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe Warren feeds it, may want to do a check, I have moved away from seed mix and now feed pellet and milo mix(milo to lower protien%...like a filler)...I would watch my first birds come in and eat all of certain grains...the later birds were not eating the same...how can I expect my athletes to perform similarly if they are eating so differently? Yes the poops are not as pretty(yah let that thought resonate), but my birds are healthy...the smell is increased....but list any animal whos sh&t smells like fresh baked bread...so my final thought, cheaper, simple, consistant, less grit by at least half.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They will have messy droppings at first but they should improve. If you feed grit or use any extra supplements that can make their droppings messy as well because all that stuff is already in the pellets. On the back of the bag they have the instructions on how to mix for different protien percentages and such.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

atvracinjason said:


> I believe Warren feeds it, may want to do a check, I have moved away from seed mix and now feed pellet and milo mix(milo to lower protien%...like a filler)...I would watch my first birds come in and eat all of certain grains...the later birds were not eating the same...how can I expect my athletes to perform similarly if they are eating so differently? Yes the poops are not as pretty(yah let that thought resonate), but my birds are healthy...the smell is increased....*but list any animal whos sh&t smells like fresh baked bread.*..so my final thought, cheaper, simple, consistant, less grit by at least half.


LOL I'm really not worried about the smell i'm sure i'll get use to it, Just Dont enjoy cleaning watery poop its not fun at all. But i guess I have to deal with it, if i want to make sure my pigeons are eating what they need.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I used this for about 6 months for my fantails and they loved it and had nice perfect droppings, no grit or it will be water. I do have to warn you that when I got my Wests they would not eat it and flat out refused so I had to quit using it before they started losing weight. Other then that I have no complaints and it's cheaper and easier, nice clear and descriptive instructions on the back of the bag.

Now I pay high grain and grit prices here, I sure do wish my Wests ate it but it is okay, I change myself for the birds needs as I am there caretaker as they are helpless on their own.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They will have messy droppings at first but they should improve. If you feed grit or use any extra supplements that can make their droppings messy as well because all that stuff is already in the pellets. On the back of the bag they have the instructions on how to mix for different protien percentages and such.


If i switch I dont think I would feed them grit anymore since i hear alot of people saying its the causing for messy dropping.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bears135 said:


> If i switch I dont think I would feed them grit anymore since i hear alot of people saying its the causing for messy dropping.


Yeah it isn't needed anymore with pellets  Another thought, did you know the higher the protien content, the more smelly the droppings? Since I just noticed the fresh baked bread comment above LOL. I wonder if that's why they smell worse on the nest, because that's when they really need protein to pump the babies.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I used this for about 6 months for my fantails and they loved it and had nice perfect droppings, no grit or it will be water. I do have to warn you that when I got my Wests they would not eat it and flat out refused so I had to quit using it before they started losing weight. Other then that I have no complaints and it's cheaper and easier, nice clear and descriptive instructions on the back of the bag.
> 
> Now I pay high grain and grit prices here, I sure do wish my Wests ate it but it is okay, I change myself for the birds needs as I am there caretaker as they are helpless on their own.


I hope my pigeons get use to it quickly. I think all pigeons will eventually start eating it if they have no choice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> I hope my pigeons get use to it quickly. I think all pigeons will eventually start eating it if they have no choice.


This pellet feed does have an advantage in that it is round like a pea so the birds take to it better than say a real pellet shape. you will want to add it slow and and then add less of the feed they are eating now till it is all pellet, even then they may look at it funny for a few days. The bag tells you how to mix the green and gold depending on what you want to do with your birds..that is one reason why it was created to make it easier to give the birds what they need at different times with out too much fuss. good luck with it..and yes take up your grit.

The only downside I found with it was it did not last long and was expensive.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> This pellet feed does have an advantage in that it is round like a pea so the birds take to it better than say a real pellet shape. you will want to add it slow and and then add less of the feed they are eating now till it is all pellet, even then they may look at it funny for a few days. The bag tells you how to mix the green and gold depending on what you want to do with your birds..that is one reason why it was created to make it easier to give the birds what they need at different times with out too much fuss. good luck with it..and yes take up your grit.
> 
> The only downside I found with it was it did not last long and was expensive.


I pay $24 for 50 pounds bag of grain and on top of that I have to buy vitmins and grit other supplemnts. Now with pellets Its also $24 but I don't have to buy other supplements so I think ill save money in the long run.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> I pay $24 for 50 pounds bag of grain and on top of that I have to buy vitmins and grit other supplemnts. Now with pellets Its also $24 but I don't have to buy other supplements so I think ill save money in the long run.


That is a good point.
I hope you do, mine seemed to go through it quicker than the grain feed..but let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm old enough to remember when they came out with dry dog food. Everyone said their dogs wouldn't eat it. Now you can hardly buy can dog food. The same applies to pigeon food. If you have mixed grain their always seems to be 1 or 2 things they won't eat. With pellets they eat it all. I recently bought a group of Beauty Homers. They would not eat grain. All they wanted was laying pellets because that's all they have ever had.
The real beauty of pellets is your babies. They thrive much better and they go through the fledgling stage much better. Do a test and see. The wet droppings are not that big of a problem. Pellets and clean water that's all you need. I always recommend pellets to new
breeders. Danny Joe


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I think when they get hungry and all they see is Pellets, then they have no choice.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know how far spread the Southern States stores are, but if there is one near you, check out the Rock-n-rooster growth booster pellets. 50 pounds of 20% protein pellets for $13 a bag. Plus it's made with Primalac the probiotic stuff. I'm currently mixing it half and half with grain.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nkloft said:


> I think when they get hungry and all they see is Pellets, then they have no choice.


Yep. Like I said I mix mine with grain but I won't give them any more food until they clean up what I gave them in the first place. Mom and dad made me eat my lima beans or I couldn't leave the kitchen table until I did. So my "kids" need to learn the same thing LOL


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't know how far spread the Southern States stores are, but if there is one near you, check out the Rock-n-rooster growth booster pellets. 50 pounds of 20% protein pellets for $13 a bag. Plus it's made with Primalac the probiotic stuff. I'm currently mixing it half and half with grain.


I just checked The nearest one is 60 miles away from me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nkloft said:


> I just checked The nearest one is 60 miles away from me.


WOW. Well, if you're ever down that way it's worth a look, otherwise it'd probably be cheaper to save gas and get the more expensive pellets.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> WOW. Well, if you're ever down that way it's worth a look, otherwise it'd probably be cheaper to save gas and get the more expensive pellets.


Wouldn't they have then at the feed store ?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I started Feeding my birds Purina Nutriblend Green&gold for couple of days now and my pigeons like it. I didnt switch slowly, took the Grains out and give them Pellets only and they started eating it. i took grit and oyster shell out i havent seen watery poop yet. Hopefully i dont see it anytime soon .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> I started Feeding my birds Purina Nutriblend Green&gold for couple of days now and my pigeons like it. I didnt switch slowly, took the Grains out and give them Pellets only and they started eating it. i took grit and oyster shell out i havent seen watery poop yet. Hopefully i dont see it anytime soon .


awsome! some people have problems weaning them off the grains.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I was afraid the parents would not eat it and the babies would starve to death, well i was wrong they went right to it. and like i said its has been two days and banded 3 squabs today and they all look happy and healthy


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

what about medium beak birds do they have a problem eating the pellets ....cause my birds eat everything but thos round peas so i dont think they can fit them in there mouth.....would love to go to the pelletsany one know about medium beaked birds being okay to eat them


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

fantailgyrl said:


> what about medium beak birds do they have a problem eating the pellets ....cause my birds eat everything but thos round peas so i dont think they can fit them in there mouth.....would love to go to the pelletsany one know about medium beaked birds being okay to eat them


If your birds aren't eating everything you put down then try to not feed them for 24 hours then put food down again...my birds eat everything in 20 minutes


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

fantailgyrl said:


> what about medium beak birds do they have a problem eating the pellets ....cause my birds eat everything but thos round peas so i dont think they can fit them in there mouth.....would love to go to the pelletsany one know about medium beaked birds being okay to eat them


I have Adana Dewlaps, Damascene which both have medium beak and they both eat, and don't struggle with them at all.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

thank yall for the advice my birds switched right over to the pellets and seem to like it better than the seed ...i also like that my picky bird cant fling food everywhere cause its all the same .....this is going on day 5 tommorw and all is well so far so good ...iam confuesd about the no grit thing but i guess it has all it needs in pellets?? once again ty so much !!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

fantailgyrl said:


> thank yall for the advice my birds switched right over to the pellets and seem to like it better than the seed ...i also like that my picky bird cant fling food everywhere cause its all the same .....this is going on day 5 tommorw and all is well so far so good ...iam confuesd about the no grit thing but i guess it has all it needs in pellets?? once again ty so much !!!! xoxoxox



The pellets contain calcium, and they use the grit to help the gizzard to grind the seed. The pellets soften once eaten and don't need grit to grind it up. Wouldn't hurt to leave out oyster shell though for the extra calcium for egg laying.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I've Noticed their neck gets so puffy when they eat pellets. Is it cuz they eating too fast, and they are taking less time to digest ?


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*nk*

you get some uzbecks from simon yet >>?? im really lovin mine hes got some beautys !!! told me he has alot of ybs right now .


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

I have been using this feed for years with great results !!!


----------

